# robitronic dyno



## kdschmitt (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a Robitronic Dyno fixed? Mine started running wide open as I was using it and the leads are hot (12 volts) all the time. Please let me know if anyone can help.
Thanks Kevin


----------



## kdschmitt (Jan 8, 2007)

bump up


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

My buddy got his fixed by sending it back to Austria.

I'll tell him to look at this thread to see if he can help you out.

Here is Robitronic's info:

Contact Info
For Robitronic USA sales please contact:

Axial
21092 Bake Parkway, #114
Lake Forest, CA 92630
Tel.: 949-600-8647
Fax: 949-600-8645

[email protected]
www.axialracing.com 


For Robitronic EU sales please contact:


Robitronic Electronic Ges.m.b.H.
Guntherstrasse 11
A-1150 Vienna, Austria
Tel.: +43-1-982 09 20
Fax: +43-1-982 09 21 

Owner-Manager:
Ing. Robert Schachhuber

UID: ATU52565308
FN 214014 b
DVR: 0923770

[email protected]
www.robitronic.com


----------



## MARTIN (Feb 26, 2004)

Mine got fixed pretty quick after I got ahold of them.
Give this email a shot- [email protected]
Kristina Davidek was the one I talked to that is her email.I faxed them my credit card info and ups'ed the dyno and it got handled really well.I did send about 10 emails before I got a responce though.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 12, 2006)

I,m having trouble connecting using outlook express. I'm not too savvy with computers. will anyone help me. i also need a Robi repair.


----------

